

2.5 year old Galaxy Nexus/Nexus 4 issue marked as obsolete - tagliala
https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=35139

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=nexus+4+obsolete#!/story/sort_by_d...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=nexus+4+obsolete#!/story/sort_by_date/0/nexus%204%20obsolete)

------
rog3r
So, the same tech as the iPhone 6 is now obsolete?

